# Thomas Murphy's Recommended Pastoral Library



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2007)

Thomas Murphy, _Pastoral Theology; The Pastor in the Various Duties of His Office_, pp. 144-147:



> In order to give some assistance in the selection of books, we would name a few upon the respective branches of ministerial study. We pass by general reading and culture, for it is with the minister in his special calling as pastor that we are now concerned. We give only a few authors as many as may serve at the beginning of the ministry a sort of indispensable apparatus for commencing the great work. At least, the pastor's library should be stocked with most of these as soon as circumstances will allow. The books we name have been well tried, and are recommended by persons whose judgment is worthy of confidence.
> 
> 1. _Books of general reference_. Webster's or Worcester's English Dictionary -- this should be a constant companion ; Roget's Thesaurus of English Words; some good general Encyclopaedia if possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

{bump, this post and its links may be useful to some}


----------

